# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شرط سنی دانشگاه صدا و سیما

## arash9

اینکه میگن شرط سنی دانشگاه بورسیه 
صدا و سیما ۲۵ سال هست یعنی چی دقیقا؟
الان من ۲۴ سالمه ولی موقع انتخاب رشته
یعنی مرداد ماه ۲۵ سال و دو ماهمه . 
شرط سنی رو دارم ؟

----------


## HossEin_v

> اینکه میگن شرط سنی دانشگاه بورسیه 
> صدا و سیما ۲۵ سال هست یعنی چی دقیقا؟
> الان من ۲۴ سالمه ولی موقع انتخاب رشته
> یعنی مرداد ماه ۲۵ سال و دو ماهمه . 
> شرط سنی رو دارم ؟


بنظرم بهتره با خودشون تماس بگیری، اینجا چیزی گیر آدم نمیاد!                تماس با ما




چیزی که برا منم سوال شده اینه که گفته: " داشتن حداکثر 25 سال سن در مقطع کاردانی و کارشناسی (با احتساب دوران خدمت نظام وظیفه)"

این "با احتساب دوران خدمت نظام وظیفه" دقیقا یعنی چی؟ یعنی اگه سربازی هم رفته باشبم باز همون 25 سال حساب میکنن یا اینکه طول مدت سربازی رو به 25 اضافه میکنن؟


فکرکنم جواب دقیق این سوالات فقط با زنگ زدن به خودشون بدست بیاد

----------

